# AR15 Lower Assembly Instructions



## doorkicker (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=226782 is another outstanding source on the assembly of lower receivers as well as other good information as well.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 13, 2009)

DIY (Do It Yourself) trigger adjustment for the AR15 

Having shot PR (Precision Rifles) for a while, I have come to dread the stock triggers on AR15s for precision shots at fair distances.  With that being said, someone turned me on to an easy mod a couple years ago that any 2nd grade skill level individual can perform to lighten their trigger.
****This isn't going to drop your battle rifle to a 2lb/- trigger so relax****

_Figure 1
Standard SA (Semi-Auto) AR15 trigger shown with extra hammr spring_






_Figure 2
Hammer spring removed from hammer and my "pointer" displaying where we do some snipping_





_Figure 3
Take your favorite pair of pliers and cut the hammer sping where pointed out in Figure 2_





_Figure 4
Reinstall shortened hammer spring on hammer and re-assemble trigger.  *ONLY CUT ONE LEG OF THE HAMMER SPRING*_





You can also polish up the trigger for better results.  This lightens up your trigger considerably but not scarily :eek:

***This is a take it or leave it option that has worked well for me on seveal ARs that I didn't feel like dropping in $200+ triggers***


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2014)

Also...

http://guns.wonderhowto.com/how-to/build-stripped-ar-15-rifle-lower-assembly-255593/


----------

